

Back from United States or how I learned to copy something else ... - ngw
http://www.nofeed.org/2008/12/07/back-from-united-states-or-how-i-learned-to-copy-something-else-than-having-a-friggin-bar-inside-my-company/

======
lsc
just a guess... but did you only work for small companies in the US and large
ones in Italy? 'cause my experience (within the US) has been that large
companies are very much like you describe Italian companies, and small
companies are much more like the US companies you describe.

~~~
ngw
This is a point I should definitely think about. I worked for big companies in
Italy, that's true.

------
mixmax
Just read your post, and I think that your grudge is probably more with the
Italian way of doing things than the European way. I'm from Denmark, which of
course is at the other end of EU, but here things are very different. Not all
that much politics, and you get credit for being smart and getting things
done. And meetings are primarily for making decisions.

If you ever come to Copenhagen I'll buy you a coffee, there are some pretty
decent places here :-)

~~~
ngw
Yes, comparison is just with italians, not Europe. I can't talk for other
countries, can merely talk about mine :)

